# Cast Iron Coffee - Caffeine Magazine's top seasonal coffee



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The June/July issue of Caffeine magazine popped through the door today and I was pleased to see that Cast Iron's Thunguri AA from Kenya was voted their top seasonal coffee, with a lovely write up - well done Guy, you obviously knocked their socks off.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I should have checked the web site first:

http://castironroasters.com/blogs/news


----------



## GuyS. (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Phil, many thanks for the kind words









I'll be honest, it came as a bit of a shock to me as I didn't even know that I had entered a coffee ! My wife and I took a small show stand alongside some other independent roasters at the Caffe Culture show really just to learn how to do a trade show; we hadn't done one before so we thought we'd just give it a go. Chloe from Caffeine popped by right at the end of the second day as I was packing up, and asked for a bag which I was more than happy to give as it was one less thing to carry back to the car (the EK43 was another matter !).

As a small local roaster, I can only roast the way I love to drink coffee but its a huge honour and hopefully shows we are on the right track. I just wish I had bought more of the Thunguri !


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

Congratulations! Top work.

I had not heard of your company before this thread so it brings the bonus of a new customer. Order placed.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

GuyS. said:


> Hi Phil, many thanks for the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just shows the value of serendipity - and that, yes, you must be on the right track. Have a great weekend.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations! I've really enjoyed the Brazilian and Colombian coffees I got as filter from you.

Out of interest was it the espresso or dokey l filter roast that was the caffeine seasonal coffee? I've ordered both anyway but just interested to know .


----------



## GuyS. (Apr 12, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Congratulations! I've really enjoyed the Brazilian and Colombian coffees I got as filter from you.
> 
> Out of interest was it the espresso or dokey l filter roast that was the caffeine seasonal coffee? I've ordered both anyway but just interested to know .


Hi everyone, thanks again for your kind words and all the orders, I'm going to have to fire up the roaster over the weekend !

It was the filter roast that Caffeine tried; for espresso I still roast it unashamedly light to showcase the full complexity of the coffee but I try to turn down the acidity a touch and more importantly try to give a wider window for a barista to pull a decent shot. With light roasts the tolerances can be really fine. For a straight espresso, it is still a very bright drink and may not be to everyones taste. I really love it as 3-4oz Cortado, really fruity and the honey sweetness shines through.

With an Aeropress I think both roasts are great, give them a go and please let me know which you prefer


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

GuyS. said:


> Hi everyone, thanks again for your kind words and all the orders, I'm going to have to fire up the roaster over the weekend !
> 
> It was the filter roast that Caffeine tried; for espresso I still roast it unashamedly light to showcase the full complexity of the coffee but I try to turn down the acidity a touch and more importantly try to give a wider window for a barista to pull a decent shot. With light roasts the tolerances can be really fine. For a straight espresso, it is still a very bright drink and may not be to everyones taste. I really love it as 3-4oz Cortado, really fruity and the honey sweetness shines through.
> 
> With an Aeropress I think both roasts are great, give them a go and please let me know which you prefer


Great, thanks for the explanation, sounds very good. I'm only picking up the Strega tomorrow, so I'm in no rush to receive the extra beans, I've got quite a few already .


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't know whether you roast light, dark or both and I don't want to interfere with how Coffeechap organises things but what about doing a LSOL?


----------



## GuyS. (Apr 12, 2015)

Nod said:


> Don't know whether you roast light, dark or both and I don't want to interfere with how Coffeechap organises things but what about doing a LSOL?


Yes sure, I would love to roast some batches for the forum if there is interest


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

GuyS. said:


> With an Aeropress I think both roasts are great, give them a go and please let me know which you prefer


Sorry Guy I meant to ask, what's your aeropress recipe for them? I'll definitely try with aeropress, I'm quite a fan of it!


----------



## GuyS. (Apr 12, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Sorry Guy I meant to ask, what's your aeropress recipe for them? I'll definitely try with aeropress, I'm quite a fan of it!


Apologies for the delayed response, Farmers Market yesterday. Start with 17g of coffee for 190/200g. I always use the inverted method; add 50g of water, a quick stir then add the balance of water. Brew for approx 80 secs then good to go !


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I finally cleared some of my backlog and had my first couple of Thunguri Filter Roast. Was good yesterday and delicious this morning. I'm still playing around with my grinder settings and had 16g in aeropress today. Really nice light acidity and dark fruit flavours. Can't wait to make another.


----------

